# Fuji '05 Finest vs. Bike Shop Store Brand



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

*Fuji '05 Finest vs. K2 Mach 2.0*

Decision to make between 2 entry level bikes. I'm riding a 30+ years old Schwin 10 speed but it's no fun and I want to step up and start riding more.
Here's the specs of the bikes that I'm looking at, I don't know what specs are important and what's not.

1) Local bike shop has a 2005 Fuji Finest, $500, Tiagra front, Sora rear, 8 speed, 7000 series Aluminum frame, RPM crankset, SRAM 850 casette/freewheel, Alex wheels and hubs AKX R1.0, Continental UltraSport tires 700 x 23, shift levers Sora, ProMax brake set, stem and handlebar Fuji, local service from a reputable bike store

2) K2 Mach 2.0 - $470, Tiagra front, 105 rear, 9 speed, 6000 series Aluminum frame, TruVativ Isoflow Road A1 crank set, SRAM cassette/freewheel, Alex R-500 wheels and CNC hubs, Vittoria Zaffiro 700 x 23c tires, shift levers Tiagra, Tektro dual pivot brakes, headset TH Intelliset, Stem and handlebar Ritchey Logic Road, no local service

3) K2 Mach 2.0 - $390, Sora front and rear, 8 speed, 6000 series Aluminum frame, TruVativ Isoflow Road crank set, SRAM cassette/freewheel, Alex R-500 wheels, Kenda Koncept 700 x 26c tires, shift levers Sora, Tektro dual pivot brakes, headset TH Intelliset, Stem and handlebar no name, no local service

The K2 Mach 2.0 from a bike chain store has 2 retail locations, one 1 hour from my home, the second 1 1/2 hours away. I'm going to visit them tomorrow to see how bikes #2 and #3 fit me.

Which bike is a better buy for a newbie?


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

lawrence said:


> Decision to make between 2 entry level bikes. I'm riding a 30+ years old Schwin 10 speed but it's no fun and I want to step up and start riding more.
> Here's the specs, I don't know what's important and what's not.
> 
> 1) Local bike shop has a 2005 Fuji Finest, $500, Tiagra front, Sora rear, 8 speed, 7000 series Aluminum frame, RPM crankset, SRAM 850 casette/freewheel, Alex wheels and hubs AKX R1.0, Continental UltraSport tires 700 x 23, shift levers Sora, ProMax brake set, stem and handlebar Fuji, local service from a reputable bike store
> ...



The best bang for the buck would be bike #2. But the downsize with going with an online bike shop is there is no telling how well the bike will fit you, and as you mention no local support. 

Unless you are a season rider and know what kind of geometry you looking for I strongly suggest against ordering a bike online. For most newbie, it's a good idea to hit your LBS and actually test ride the bike. 

With most LBS, the bikes comes bundle with some free services, like your first tune up, fitting session.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

I know it is not my money but I would try to save up a couple of hundred dollars more and see if you can find a bike with more 105 components mixed in, especially for the drive train/shifting. Another possibility might buying used.If you are in or near a larger metropolitan area give Craigs List a try. Try to find a bike from the list within a reasonable drive from you. I know I didn't answer your question but thought I would throw this out there.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

geraldatwork said:


> Another possibility might buying used.If you are in or near a larger metropolitan area give Craigs List a try.


I've been checking out Craig's List. The prices for a used bike are ridiculously high. I'd rather spend a few hundred dollars more and get a brand new bike. There was a bike for $200 on Craig's that was 8 yrs old, 24 speed, with miles on it. I'd rather spend $400 for a brand new bike. Or there were bikes for $600-$800, more money but equivalent components as the bikes I was looking at. Why spend more money for a used bike with the same components. Thanks.


----------



## Nathan_P (Jul 28, 2004)

Are you sure they were equivalent? That doesn't seem right. Anything a few years old and $800 should have more 105 stuff on it than those you listed.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Open your view*



lawrence said:


> I've been checking out Craig's List. The prices for a used bike are ridiculously high. I'd rather spend a few hundred dollars more and get a brand new bike. There was a bike for $200 on Craig's that was 8 yrs old, 24 speed, with miles on it. I'd rather spend $400 for a brand new bike. Or there were bikes for $600-$800, more money but equivalent components as the bikes I was looking at. Why spend more money for a used bike with the same components. Thanks.


There's something wrong in where you're looking. A 2-4 year old bike is going to sell at roughly 50% of retail. A used bike going for $600-800 would retail for double that figure, admittedly with newer components, but not substantially different in performance. It sounds like you are not looking at a very wide selection of used bikes, or are choosing some bad values for your examples. A $400 new road bike is fairly close to the bottom of the quality scale. Spending that much on a used bike will get you a pretty decent ride, especially for a new person who's trying to figure out cycling.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Resale of Fuji very good*



lawrence said:


> Decision to make between 2 entry level bikes. I'm riding a 30+ years old Schwin 10 speed but it's no fun and I want to step up and start riding more.
> Here's the specs, I don't know what's important and what's not.
> 
> 1) Local bike shop has a 2005 Fuji Finest, $500, Tiagra front, Sora rear, 8 speed, 7000 series Aluminum frame, RPM crankset, SRAM 850 casette/freewheel, Alex wheels and hubs AKX R1.0, Continental UltraSport tires 700 x 23, shift levers Sora, ProMax brake set, stem and handlebar Fuji, local service from a reputable bike store
> ...


I bought a Fuji Finest in 2002 for $450, rode it for 2 years/7000 miles and sold it in 2004 on Ebay for $330. Three bikes you're considering aren't much different and all are probably really very good bikes. If you think you'l be selling in a year or 2, the Fuji will probably have much higher resale. If you have no mechanical aptitude or biek knowledge, go to the bike shop and buy the Fuji. If you can assemble and maintain a bike and know your size you can get Motobecane or Dawes badged road bikes on Ebay for very low price. I bought a brand new Motobecane mountain bike for $297 from ebay and am astounded by the quality. I'll probably buy a Motobecane road bike fro my son next spring.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm not sure where you other Craigslist fans live, but in NYC Craigslist is a joke. I love this listing from today:

<i>Beautiful Serotta Ottrott 62c in showroom condition. Ridden less than 80 miles. Dream to ride and light as a feather. $8,000</i>

That's it. No other info. Who in their right mind would spend $8K on a bike from Craigslist? For that price, you could get your own new Ottrott ($4,895 for frame). with enough left over for full Campy record and carbon wheels.

To answer the OP's question, unless you have the time, expertise and the tools to service your own bike, get the one from the local shop. If they don't already offer it, see if they will throw in a year of tune-ups.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

*I bought the K2 Mach 2.0*

I bought the K2 Mach 2.0 with sales tax for $441.

After riding with the Tiagra shifters compared to the Sora, the decision was clear. Even though I liked the Fuji Finest and the adjustability of the handlebars, the Tiagra shifters are easier to shift than the Sora and the 9 speed shifts smoother than the 8 speed.


----------



## Jacksonmw (Sep 23, 2004)

*Depends on what type of riding..*



lawrence said:


> Decision to make between 2 entry level bikes. I'm riding a 30+ years old Schwin 10 speed but it's no fun and I want to step up and start riding more.
> Here's the specs of the bikes that I'm looking at, I don't know what specs are important and what's not.
> 
> 1) Local bike shop has a 2005 Fuji Finest, $500, Tiagra front, Sora rear, 8 speed, 7000 series Aluminum frame, RPM crankset, SRAM 850 casette/freewheel, Alex wheels and hubs AKX R1.0, Continental UltraSport tires 700 x 23, shift levers Sora, ProMax brake set, stem and handlebar Fuji, local service from a reputable bike store
> ...



I think you should consider what type of riding you will be doing. It it is lower intensity riding at reasonable speed on not too hilly roads bike # 2, or #1 if you are concerned about servicing it, would be a good start. However, these are fairly entry level, and if you are wanting to get serious, and go faster, longer, higher etc, then you may have to go for a better bike. You have already been riding for a while, so now is the time to decide whether it is serious or not.


----------

